# Lysol Maker Warning - Don't Ingest or Shoot Up with Disinfectant



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

Sadly, it apparently needed to be said!

https://www.accuweather.com/en/heal...y-country-and-other-daily-news-updates/709250


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> Sadly, it apparently needed to be said!
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/heal...y-country-and-other-daily-news-updates/709250


Here's why it needed to be said:
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-trump-injecting-disinfectant-covid-19/


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> Sadly, it apparently needed to be said!
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/heal...y-country-and-other-daily-news-updates/709250


I saw that in the news earlier this morning.  Creepy that people would actually do that.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 24, 2020)

It is even creepier that the President of the United States would suggest it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

I was reminded of those reflective sun shields that cover the inside of the windshield.
They have a warning on them:  "Do not drive with the sunshield in place."


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> I was reminded of those reflective sun shields that cover the inside of the windshield.
> They have a warning on them:  "Do not drive with the sunshield in place."


I wonder how far back do we need to go to find the origins of this approach-  somebody who did something totally stupid that led to companies protecting themselves against possible lawsuits with all kinds of "warning" labels?  Possibly the woman who sued McDonald's because the coffee was hot?  
The nuttiest one I've seen, though-  a few years ago I noticed Hershey candy bar wrappers actually had instructions on the label on how to open them!  Maybe somebody got a paper cut and sued Hershey's?!?


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I wonder how far back do we need to go to find the origins of this approach-  somebody who did something totally stupid that led to companies protecting themselves against possible lawsuits with all kinds of "warning" labels?  Possibly the woman who sued McDonald's because the coffee was hot?
> The nuttiest one I've seen, though-  a few years ago I noticed Hershey candy bar wrappers actually had instructions on the label on how to open them!  Maybe somebody got a paper cut and sued Hershey's?!?


How about _"These doors to remain unlocked during business hours."_
Were the doors locked before & an employee said to the owner, "Ya know, we've been open for 8 hours & haven't had a single customer."


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Here's why it needed to be said:
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-trump-injecting-disinfectant-covid-19/


And here's why news media should check facts before they spout. Geezzz even the AP had the real story out there on the 20th. 

https://apnews.com/b44f4531071e6204...BhdPekgWbqUjT4ZKtae6r4P_T0GPtftjKqHjEp54uOkrE

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...7e0_LzDalbHiLYduv9yVb863lQvkA5dDI5rReXo2Z7Wf4


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> And here's why news media should check facts before they spout. Geezzz even the AP had the real story out there on the 20th.
> 
> https://apnews.com/b44f4531071e6204...BhdPekgWbqUjT4ZKtae6r4P_T0GPtftjKqHjEp54uOkrE
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...7e0_LzDalbHiLYduv9yVb863lQvkA5dDI5rReXo2Z7Wf4


What does this have to do with injecting or ingesting disinfectants?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2020)

All I can say is....ummmm...duh!


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What does this have to do with injecting or ingesting disinfectants?


*Nothing at all!*


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What does this have to do with injecting or ingesting disinfectants?



Did you watch the actual briefing and hear what was said?  I'm certain that he was speculating  about the Medically Associated Science and Technology (MAST) Program at Cedars-Sinai and the experimental things they are trying to eradicate a virus. Something that was reported by the AP on the 20th.  All he said was maybe they would possibly find a way to safely disinfect internally. Only a total moron and Darwin award winner would read that as go ahead and start sucking down Lysol.
Nothing worse than headline readers. Can't take the time to research anything.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 24, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> It is even creepier that the President of the United States would suggest it.


If you read the transcript of what he actually said, you will find that he didn't.  I thought this was a nonpolitical site?


----------



## rgp (Apr 24, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> It is even creepier that the President of the United States would suggest it.




 He did not "suggest" it....he inquired about the validity of the suggestion.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

Of course I watched it.  We obviously see this through a different lens, so I will bow out of this discussion rather than pushing it to the limits of our moderators' tolerance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2020)

> Politics is not allowed on this forum, political posts and posts that easily lead to political debate will be removed without notice.




https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


----------

